# New Necron Codex! Old thread, no new content.



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

That's right necrons are suppose to be getting a new codex between late 08 and early-mid 09

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/08/rumors-necrons.html


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Interesting. . . I've heard some of these proposed changes before, but I don't think I believe it until it happens. Things get put off all too often over there for me to believe even a verified release date, let alone a rumored release date


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Just looked at the link and well... more bullshit rumors. This will start off another thread like the one before 5th ed came out and every necron player will be putting their wish list in hoping for a redder harvest in the next codex.

I can understand the tiered lord structure as apocalypse does touch on this briefly. Removing the C'tan from the army...not likely. GW in all their wisdom will probably make scarabs troop choices... what a great help that would be....:crazy:

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The tiered Lord structure is refered to in the 5th ed. core book, p179 - centre paragraph of the left column, hinting as well that top tier Lords will replace the C'tan (i.e. they are able to change their form and therefor mimic the abilities of the C'tan as they appear in the current Necron Codex, letting you still use the C'tan models).


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting. Could this be a way for more C'tan to awaken and appear. Is a C'tan, apart from a star god, really just a top tier lord ? Or is a top tier lord just a weaker version of a C'tan, a minor star god ?

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Its along the lines of daemonics possession i would have thought, the lord asking for some kind of help from a deity blah blah blah. If they describe it like that... does that mean... the necrons know fear??? :shok:


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Necrons have no emotions they're metal exoskeletons with ancient human soul trapped inside of them lol

and if i remember reading some fluff correctly the C'tan gods could not come out in their true forms due to some issuie (can't remember exactly) so they possessed and took over the bodies of 'privileged' lords until their immense power turn the body to dust... then they'd find a new one


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

C'tan are vast energy beings and could only be communicated with if they took physical form. 
Necrons do NOT have human souls in them. If anything they would have Necrontyr souls, but 5th ed. fluff indicated that no souls are present and that each Necron is a sentient algorithm in a metal body.
The Necrontyr made Living Metal bodies for the C'tan - the C'tan do not 'possess' Necrons.
Necrons know no fear, although they currently Phase Out because of the awakening state of their army. Even though some encounters with Necron forces might seem like significant battles/wars, they are nothing more than scouting missions to the Necrons, hence the Phase Out once they have determined the strength of the enemy.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Id be happy with a more varied troop choice (i dont reckon scarabs will be this though unless they don't count towards required amounts.)

Yep I like the idea of more HQ choices too...

but what i really wanna see is another vehicle of three.


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

Everything apart from removing the C'tan sounds cool. I havent even had a chance to use a c'tan in my necron army yet so they better not get taken out. It sounds like they are trying to make it more like Dawn of War,where the lord can temporarily be turned into the nightbringer. I cant wait to see what the new units will be like. Hopefully this will give forge world a better opportunity to make some new Necron units as well, instead of just having one model on their site thats too expensive for me to ever buy.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I hope everyone has seen this:

http://uk.games-workshop.com/necrons/flash-map/assets/necron_map6.swf

I think this is one of the best bits of the GW website!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Keep C'tan for apocalypse, like they should be. When there's only 2 in the whole universe, yeah, they'd only bother to appear for the big shows.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Agree with the removal of the C'tan, not sure how much truth is in that rumour though or where the author is getting this information from.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

I definitely would like to see some more army build options for them.
As far as the C'tan go, they should do what they have to for fluff, but whatever they do in terms of gameplay, I'll be fine with it as long as the points make sense. They can equate C'tan manifestations to Titans I guess, and bring Lords in line with other races.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Keep C'tan for apocalypse, like they should be. When there's only 2 in the whole universe, yeah, they'd only bother to appear for the big shows.


There are 4.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

but in the end that still makes no difference. there are more than 4 surviving primarchs..... still never see them either.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Personally I like the idea of Tiered Necron lords and scarabs becoming troops (though they should be like chaos spawns with CSM in that they are troops but dont count towards FOC). Another possibility would be "converts". Think borg. People who willingly (or unwillingly) started converting their bodies toward necron bodies by getting bionic replacements. I would count them as guard with bionics and would give them weapons like the tau guns or something. Just an idea..

For another vehicle I would say make the Tomb spyder a walker/vehicle. WBB should be replaced with FNP. Guass weapons should probably have rending. I think that would make them cool. Necron troops should have slow and purposefull as well. And lastly removing Phase out would be the greatest thing ever for them. After all this rebalance their points cost (+/- where need be). Just my opinion though.


----------



## blackmane264 (Jul 26, 2008)

new necron news no more we"ll be back inhstead t5 feel no pain


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Bishop120 said:


> Personally I like the idea of Tiered Necron lords and scarabs becoming troops (though they should be like chaos spawns with CSM in that they are troops but dont count towards FOC). Another possibility would be "converts". Think borg. People who willingly (or unwillingly) started converting their bodies toward necron bodies by getting bionic replacements. I would count them as guard with bionics and would give them weapons like the tau guns or something. Just an idea..


The Codex says that there are a lot of Tech-Priests on Mars that follow the Deceiver. Tech-Priests already try to have as little organic matter as possible, so it would seem possible that they would be willing full-body converts to the Necron way.

I would not be surprised if there were cults dedicated to the Deceiver all across the Empire.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I like that concept. That would make a fantastic campaign thread in Inquisitor....


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Scarabs capturing objectives? I don't think so.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Spoke with some GW contacts today - WBB is being changed to be more in line with FNP, but there are no plans to scrap it in favour of FNP. 

There is also a chance that a big chunk of Necron game mechanics will be rewritten. The idea behind that is apparently that the Codex is now so old, and that the fluff storyline needs to move forward to include the large invasions refered to in the core 5th ed. book, that the way the army functions once it is fully awakened might be radically different.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

*Removal of the C'tan from the Codex as fieldable units*
good idea, they were probably the most useless things in 40k, keep em for Apocalypse, a crappy system for crappy characters

*Bronze, Silver, Gold, possibly even Platinum Lords.*
great, so Necrons are chavs now?

*There will be Necron Lord named characters*
will it be in binary?
necron lord 1010100110010101


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> *Bronze, Silver, Gold, possibly even Platinum Lords.*
> great, so Necrons are chavs now?


Burberry necron lords?!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shok:


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> Burberry necron lords?!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shok:


Aww dickhead' mate, we got like, these metal bodies and sum shi't, bluddy eh maattes wtf this dickead' doing trying to cap us, aww man.

Awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

what next, monoliths with Peugeot badges


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

darklove said:


> The Codex says that there are a lot of Tech-Priests on Mars that follow the Deceiver. Tech-Priests already try to have as little organic matter as possible, so it would seem possible that they would be willing full-body converts to the Necron way.
> 
> I would not be surprised if there were cults dedicated to the Deceiver all across the Empire.


I have a friend who plays Adeptus Mechanicus Skiitari army (Imperial Guard with doctrines).. he models most of the troopers with Guard/Necron parts intermingled. It looks really cool. Anyways.. On occasion we used to play his army as Necrons with several variations of the rules we've heard about for Necs. The best so far has been Necrons were FNP replaces WBB and they have access to Skiitari troops which we played as Storm Troopers with Bionics & Guass Blasters. It added alot of flavor to the game.. wasnt quite as boring but still not overpowered in any way.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Sigh...if only the players of the game could write the codesies...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I wouldnt necisarily say write the codecies, but influence them in more ways than a big mass mob with torch & pitchfork when they royally mess something up


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think they probably play test a new Codex many times against different armies at their headoffice to see how they work etc...

P.S. Just a thought: what about making Heavy Destroyers Heavy 3? That way they might make it into lists. Heavy 3, S9, AP2 anyone? Is anyone suggesting that the most technologically advanced race that there ever was in the galaxy could not invent one? Points might go up a bit though...


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

reading the fluff in the rulebook gave me an idea, different levels of warrior depending on how many times they had been repaired. 
eg
fresh warriors - stubbon and I increase
normal warriors - as is
referbished ones - slow and purposful

only an idea but what do you guys think?


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Neccies rule said:


> reading the fluff in the rulebook gave me an idea, different levels of warrior depending on how many times they had been repaired.
> eg
> fresh warriors - stubbon and I increase
> normal warriors - as is
> ...


makes little sense seeing as by now most necrons would have been fixed many, many times, if you went by those rules most necrons wouldn't be able to move


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm talking about the difference between hundreds of times (fresh) and hundreds of thousands (even millions) of times (slow) 

its a way to get more troops (as scarabs, even though they are awesome, wouldn't help the current situation not being able to claim objectives)


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Neccies rule said:


> reading the fluff in the rulebook gave me an idea, different levels of warrior depending on how many times they had been repaired.
> eg
> fresh warriors - stubbon and I increase
> normal warriors - as is
> ...


Damn I actually like this idea and I don't even play Necrons. It would stand to reason even for the most advanced "race". But given GW new move to remove any and all personality from armies I highly doubt they would do something along these lines. 

But again sick idea.k:


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

dizzington esq said:


> Just looked at the link and well... more bullshit rumors. This will start off another thread like the one before 5th ed came out and every necron player will be putting their wish list in hoping for a redder harvest in the next codex.
> 
> I can understand the tiered lord structure as apocalypse does touch on this briefly. Removing the C'tan from the army...not likely. GW in all their wisdom will probably make scarabs troop choices... what a great help that would be....:crazy:
> 
> Did I mention that I like scarabs...


they probably will remove the c'tan after all they are on par with the chaos gods, they are suppoed to be unable to die.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

but then again the chaos gods dont ride to war with their soldiers personally like the ctan did so if they do move ctan to apocalypse then i would be fine with it.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

In a way the Chaos Gods do ride to battle, all their daemons are part of their life essense - each daemon is a part of their god made manifest.

The C'tan are physical Gods - and the versions we are using atm are just a tiny part of their essense encased in Living Metal.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

darklove said:


> I think they probably play test a new Codex many times against different armies at their headoffice to see how they work etc...
> 
> P.S. Just a thought: what about making Heavy Destroyers Heavy 3? That way they might make it into lists. Heavy 3, S9, AP2 anyone? Is anyone suggesting that the most technologically advanced race that there ever was in the galaxy could not invent one? Points might go up a bit though...


As awesome as the would be it would make heavy destroyers either a) to powerful and won't happen or b) so costly in points they will rarely be taken


----------



## HitmanHarry (Aug 9, 2008)

I think making the C'tan the titan equivilent for the necrons would be AWSOME!!! Think of what kind of models forge world could cook up for that?

And, has anyone noticed that in the back of the necron codex it mensions that there are necron warmachines powered by the bodies of victims? Wouldn't THAT be cool.

And there are many references in the codex to a forgeworld-like death machine? lots of the eldar prophesise point twords one. Sound like a Death Star anyone?


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

a green deathstar? that would be cool but had to put on the field. use like a bowling ball whatever it knocks over dies.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

please have some plastic wraiths and pariahs. i cant imagine what they're gonna add to the range. what else do necrons need???


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

personaly i dont thik the encrons need ''buffing'' maybe chaning the force org but there like super strong as it is lmao


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't wait to dust off the metallic ones. I DO hope they change the WBB rules. These are often confusing to those who don't play Necrons that often. Phase out being gone would be nice also.

I really really hope for more troop variety. That is the reason I shelved these guys. They got boring to play by just using the same 5-6 units every game.


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2008)

Well what i heard from a redshirt last saturday (me checking out the new marine 'dex, sneak peak time) is that necs are going to be the next seriously overpowered army in the game, even with the new marine and guard codices coming out. He said something about "army-wide rending".

But maybe (hopefully) that's just his wishful thinking because he plays necs himself.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Maximus said:


> Well what i heard from a redshirt last saturday (me checking out the new marine 'dex, sneak peak time) is that necs are going to be the next seriously overpowered army in the game, even with the new marine and guard codices coming out. He said something about "army-wide rending".
> 
> But maybe (hopefully) that's just his wishful thinking because he plays necs himself.


Well, it would make sense. I mean their guns are suppose destroy the atoms of whatever it touches.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Rending for gauss weapons has been the rumour forever, based on a set of "rumours" that were actually just some random guy on the internet talking about what he would _like_ to see in the new dex (FNP replacing WBB was also part of this). Enough people heard about this from second-hand reports of his post for it to become "news".

I don't know what will be in the new necron dex and it could well be rending and fnp. I do know, however, that a redshirt is and has always been the least reliable source of rumours possible until said redshirt has read the book (after which he becomes a somewhat random source of half-remembered stuff kind of like the contents of the book). 

To put this into context, I told the staff at my GW that 5th edition 40k was on its way when I got a copy of the playtest pdf (which I gave to them). They didn't hear anything about it from GW until it appeared on their release schedules months later. GW itself appears not to like rumours very much, though it is unable to control them, as it likes to continue selling books to kids right up to the day they become obsolete.

A good rumour is one posted by someone directly connected with the website they are posting on. These people have a stake in getting stuff up early, and also that it is true stuff. If you see one of the mods here post a rumour, or someone like Brimstone or Mkerr on other sites, then it's probably worth looking at.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hellskullz said:


> Well, it would make sense. I mean their guns are suppose destroy the atoms of whatever it touches.


Army wide rending would be nice 
But the Gauss guns rely on pulling atoms towards the gun, not destroying them. Sorry to be a nitpicked, feel free to abuse lol

Plastic immortals are the stuff my dreams are made of. But I suppose it would work out at 5 for 25 pounds... Immortals are hard to accumulate


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i wonder what they'll have new for the miniatures range. there's really nothing to change or add in the range, besides maybe a customizable necron lord.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> i wonder what they'll have new for the miniatures range. there's really nothing to change or add in the range, besides maybe a customizable necron lord.


I imagine we'll see more plastic kits especially if the rumours about flayed ones not being elites turn out to be true, there was some mention of a new troop type and a new vehicle somewhere as well


----------



## Vxx (Feb 7, 2008)

They do need to add some flavor to the Necrons. I didnt plan on playing them but when my friend was selling his well painted army for very cheap I had to jump on it. After a few games with them I grew bored and went back to my Dark Eldar. 
The have good quality units and the WBB can really be a pain but it was just the same strategy for me over and over again which got old. Flayed ones as troops would be nice and maybe an added unit or two. Possibly more unit upgrades or something to add some color.


----------



## genjuros (Sep 15, 2008)

Necron armies really REALLY need some more variety(MORE GUNS MORE GUNS) and more tanks rather than just the monolith which is way too easy to kill.


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2008)

A Monolith is anything BUT easy to kill. It has all armour 14, ignores melta- and lance special rule and throwing in 5th ed damage table you need a LOT of luck to get ist down.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya but being the only tank and the fact that we zap out if our infantry is destroyed seems kind of easy to kill know huh.


----------



## The Iron Savior (Jul 26, 2010)

My personal wish list for the new dex:
FNP replacing WBB
Rending on all weapons
C'tan something (Titans sounds like a godly (excuse the pun) idea to me)
Tiered Lords
New units
Rearranging certain units (Scarabs as Troops, but not counting towards FOC)
AND more Apocalypse stuff. What's we get out of Apocalypse? A bigger monolith, a few formations, and an extremely expensive turret (and the Lord with Ress. orb, but I don't even count that).

If we get all that, I'll be happy. Then again, I would be happy if 6th edition was just 3rd edition with the 5th edition cover artwork and hobby section on it.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Whats that? OMG!!!! It's a threadomancer.:biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This is the best( worst?) example of threadomancy I have seen to date. Lol Not quite sure if we are suppose to report this or not.... Oh well. I am sure it will be settled.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess even a Necron THREAD has WBB


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Please for the love of the Emperor, check how old a thread is before posting people. Also if you do feel you have to add to an old thread, make sure it's something useful, but ideally, when a thread is as old as this start a new thread with what ever information you have.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Just about to say the same thing but you beat me to it.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Surely if it's on like the 15th page might give you some clue to how old the thread is :biggrin:

Skar


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Maybe lock it?


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

omg since 2008 we've been speculating about a new necron codex. Maybe I shouldn't wait for a new codex next year then.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ashikenshin said:


> omg since 2008 we've been speculating about a new necron codex. Maybe I shouldn't wait for a new codex next year then.


people have been speculating about a new codex since the release day of the current one, i think it will have to arrive in 2011


----------

